# Iron Ranch 2013



## vancruiser (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone know the deal with Iron Ranch this year?  It isn't listed on the Schurman's calendar, but the event calendar actually doesn't look like it has anything but auto-repeats on it this year either way.


----------



## vancruiser (Jul 23, 2013)

Nobody??


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2013)

To my knowledge, as always 3rd Saturday in Sept. at sunup. I haven't heard anything to the contrary.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 23, 2013)

Second Saturday of the every year. Always falls on 14th 15th 16thish. The weekend after Labor day... it seems it never gets listed until real close or not at all.


And we cannot forget the big Lucky Labrador ride after the swap


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2013)

Last years swap was on the 15th which was the 3rd Saturday in September. This years meet should fall on September 21st.  See last years post regarding scheduling.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...hat-date-it-is-this-year&highlight=iron+ranch


----------



## fatbike (Jul 23, 2013)

OK Dave, your right it has been on the 3rd Saturday the last couple years the way the month started. But  regardless its always around the date  15th 16th 17th or 18th... And this year Sept starts its month on Sunday so three Sundays after that is the 15th so probably the 15th. A buddy of mine, his B day is the 17th so we always make this his B day bash. So the way my brain works and thinking about the 15th day of the month would be right in the middle thinking 2 week into the month. I will let the calendar do the thinking for now on.

So again after checking multiple years calendar previously and to date it appears about the 3rd Saturday.


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2013)

Will there be a ride on Saturday hosted by the Skidkings??? That would be great to have a ride as well as a swap. Just an idea for us out of towners to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2013)

The meet always falls on the 3rd SATURDAY of each September which is on the 21st this year.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, but hosted by us Portland riders not Skidkings...   Yes it was great ride last year, this may become an annual ride after the swap. It seems that Iron Ranch has become an almost two event which is great! 


I totally F that up.... Saturday is the day "NOT" Sunday. I corrected previous replies.


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2013)

Oops...sorry. No disrespect meant. Well, this very well could be a possibility for Karla and i to show up for this. The best part is that it's on a saturday and we can drive home on the sunday and be good for work monday.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 23, 2013)

No offense taken Slick... Great event and usually all the action starts Friday night before the morning swap I think. Saturday is always good. last year was a rare warm occasion with any rain at all. Usually nice Friday and by boring its pouring all day. Lets hope for the best this year.


----------



## vancruiser (Jul 24, 2013)

We always camp out Friday night, get up to no good, wake up hungover, buy all the bikes, go to Portland and RIDE!! I usually make it a 4-day trip myself. 

Thanks!! September 21st it is!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in, see you guys there! Whatever day it is?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this meet essentially on the outskirts of Portland or some remote place in the pacific northwest?
How many vendors are there?
Chris


----------



## vancruiser (Jul 25, 2013)

It is in Ridgefield, WA (southern end of WA, just above Oregon)

23100 NE 10th Ave., Ridgefield, Washington 98642

Usually quite a lot of vendors!!  It's a great place to sell vintage iron - us Canadians make a pilgrimage down there every year with lots of cash in our pockets.


----------



## vancruiser (Jul 25, 2013)

I got confirmation finally from the Schurman's themselves, yes it is most definitely Saturday September 21.  See ya there, bring the bikes and I'll bring the cash!!


----------

